# Recent Herping (Spring 2013)



## Chicken (Nov 12, 2013)

Heres just some pictures from around Melbourne and Vic, and some from a trip up to Western NSW.

A few skinks - 




Ctenotus robustus by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Cunningham's skink (Egernia cunninghami) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr





Glossy grass skink (Pseudemoia rawlinsoni) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Southern water-skink (Eulamprus tympanum) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr





Liopholis whitii by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Shingleback by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr


Some geckos that were found on our trip up to western NSW.




Box-patterned gecko (Lucasium steindachneri) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Beaded gecko (Lucasium dameum) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Gibber gecko (Lucasium byrnei) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Thick-tailed gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr









Jewelled gecko (Strophurus elderi) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr

This guy was actually a Gehyra lazelli




Gehyra variegata by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr

A cool little scaley-foot we found crossing the road at night.




Eastern hooded scaly-foot (Pygopus schraderi) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr



Some dragons




Ctenophorus fordi by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Diporiphora nobbi by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Central bearded dragon (Pogona vitticeps) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr


This guy was found at Hattah NP 




Lerista punctatovittata by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr

And lastly some frogs.




Eastern banjo frog by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Lesueur's Tree Frog (Litoria lesueuri) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr

Forgot the snakeys! 




Suta suta by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Shield-snouted brown snake (Pseudonaja aspidorhyncha) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Tiger snake (Notechis scutatus) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr


----------



## reptilezac (Nov 12, 2013)

nice photos mate


----------



## saratoga (Nov 12, 2013)

Terrific photos James; I particularly like the wide angle "in habitat" shots.


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 12, 2013)

Fantastic shots James, that cunninghams is exceptional!


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 12, 2013)

Super shots Nick! I can't stop looking at that first image, it's amazing!


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Reptiles101 said:


> Super shots Nick! I can't stop looking at that first image, it's amazing!



thanks


----------



## Chicken (Nov 12, 2013)

Reptiles101 said:


> Super shots Nick! I can't stop looking at that first image, it's amazing!



Who's Nick?


----------



## willpash (Nov 12, 2013)

Great shots, love the bearded dragon.


----------



## Notechis (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice work James, May I ask what camera lens you are using?


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Nov 13, 2013)

sick dude


----------



## Chicken (Nov 13, 2013)

Notechis said:


> Nice work James, May I ask what camera lens you are using?


Just a standard 18-55mm.


----------

